# Skeet/Trap/Sporting Clays



## reelx11 (Apr 5, 2016)

I wonder why over/unders are mostly used for skeet/trap/sporting clays than semiautos, pumps, or other actions?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2016)

reelx11 said:


> I wonder why over/unders are mostly used for skeet/trap/sporting clays than semiautos, pumps, or other actions?



I'm guessing here, but i assume it's because in both skeet and sporting clays, you usually have two targets per station.
Of course, i love the feel of an open double barrel laying over my elbow too.


----------



## hogana (Apr 5, 2016)

It doesn't take long for a shooter to master catching the hulls as they are ejected from an over/under.  The hulls can be thrown in the trash bucket or saved for reloading.  With an autoloader, the shooter is compelled to come off of the stand and pick up hulls from the ground.  

One reason people don't usually use pumps involves the time it takes to eject a shell and then follow up quickly on a true pair.

A side by side will typically kick harder, at least mine does.  I have read that sxs guns twist slightly on our shoulders. 

I shoot both autoloaders and over/unders and enjoy them both.


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 7, 2016)

O/U rarely misfire plus you can use two different chokes which is particularly good in sporting clays.


----------



## Coach K (Apr 7, 2016)

Uptonongood said:


> O/U rarely misfire plus you can use two different chokes which is particularly good in sporting clays.



Exactly, chokes + fewer misfires + better sight line than sxs


----------



## frosty20 (Apr 8, 2016)

Uptonongood said:


> O/U rarely misfire plus you can use two different chokes which is particularly good in sporting clays.



I have been using a autoloader but I just purchased my first o/u to use. I plan on using the same choke for both barrels.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 8, 2016)

Some trap shooters can get a little bit annoyed too when the semi-auto on the next station is ejecting empties in their direction.

But they do make little attachments to catch or block the shell from flying though.


----------



## reelx11 (Apr 8, 2016)

What kind of chokes you use for skeet? Cyclinder/Skeet?


----------



## tsharp (Apr 8, 2016)

The reason I shoot a o/u because when shooting you always shoot the bottom barrel first, then the top. That way you line of sight is always even with the barrel. Also less trouble, if you ever behind someone that is shooting a auto you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 9, 2016)

reelx11 said:


> What kind of chokes you use for skeet? Cyclinder/Skeet?



Yep, most go with that or improved cylinder at the most.


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 9, 2016)

Coach K said:


> Exactly, chokes + fewer misfires + better sight line than sxs



AND you don't have to bend over to pick up your empties!


----------



## Quepos1 (May 30, 2016)

I believe part of it is fashion as well. When I was a kid learning to shoot skeet I learned are Ft Benning where the U.S. Army team was based and ran the gun club. The Army team used mostly Remington 1100's for skeet partly because they were gas operated and therefore, easy on the shooter's shoulder. Some preferred the Winchester model 12 and fewer over and unders. I didn't shoot trap much but did see quite a few model 12's and a lot of German trap guns.

All of this was in the early-mid 60's and the 1100's were a pretty new gun.

Also, these guys were the best in the world and our government provided them with the guns of their choice. 

Finally, I'll point out they shot international trap and skeet, much more difficult than our American games.


----------



## fredw (May 31, 2016)

From a skeet shooters perspective there is one other significant factor favoring the over/under.  Skeet shooters compete in four gauges.  Using the over/under with a set of sub-gauge (20. 28 and 410) tubes allows you to shoot the same gun in all four events.

I started shooting registered skeet targets in 1980.  I shot Remington 1100s in all four gauges.  I'd shoot in a two day event and then spend what seemed like Sunday night just cleaning four 1100s and getting them ready to go for the next shoot.  Much simpler with the over/under.


----------



## Quepos1 (May 31, 2016)

*Your post reminds me*



fredw said:


> From a skeet shooters perspective there is one other significant factor favoring the over/under.  Skeet shooters compete in four gauges.  Using the over/under with a set of sub-gauge (20. 28 and 410) tubes allows you to shoot the same gun in all four events.
> 
> I started shooting registered skeet targets in 1980.  I shot Remington 1100s in all four gauges.  I'd shoot in a two day event and then spend what seemed like Sunday night just cleaning four 1100s and getting them ready to go for the next shoot.  Much simpler with the over/under.



I lived in the Los Angeles area in the early 80's and was a member of a skeet and trap club which had leagues I participated in. I became friends with several well known movie folks who were also members such as Robert Stack who was an Olympic quality shooter and a great character actor Dub Miller who was one of the nicest and funniest people I ever met.

A member of my team was a cinematographer who shot a Krieghoff o/u with four sets of barrels in 12, 20, 28, 410. All were perfectly matched and the gun weighed exactly the same regardless of barrels. What an amazing gun and he was happy to let others shoot with it.

Alas, the land became too valuable and homes now are sitting on that location.


----------



## GLS (May 31, 2016)

As for the speed of a pump versus a doublegun, Herb Parsons, a Winchester exhibition shooter, could throw 7 clays in the air at once and individually shoot one at time with his Model 12, breaking the last one before the pieces of the first hit the ground.


----------



## Quepos1 (May 31, 2016)

My brother shot skeet also and used a Winchester model 12 which I think was made in the 30's. A 20 gauge that was so smooth it had operation you couldn't believe it, and he used it for quail and dove. Was choked Skeet. He sold it in 1967 to raise funds to buy a new Olds 442 and wishes he still had both  although I believe he misses the gun more.


----------



## Uptonongood (May 31, 2016)

Quepos1 said:


> My brother shot sweet also and used a Winchester model 12 which I think was made in the 30's. A 20 gauge that was so smooth it had operation you couldn't believe it, and he used it for quail and dove. Was choked Skeet. He sold it in 1967 to raise funds to buy a new Olds 442 and wishes he still had both  although I believe he misses the gun more.



A lot of those old Model 12 Skeet guns had Cutts compensators added to reduce recoil.  Muzzle blast noise out of those vents was significant.


----------



## JmaZ7 (May 31, 2016)

There are less parts to break in an O/U than a semi and serious clay shooters shoot thousands of shells a year so less breakdowns is a plus and in competitions if you don't cycle a pump on a pair of targets and get the second shot off its a lost bird. Also if you reload you don't have to go around picking up your hulls.


----------



## Quepos1 (May 31, 2016)

*Ah yes, the old Cutts Compensator*



Uptonongood said:


> A lot of those old Model 12 Skeet guns had Cutts compensators added to reduce recoil.  Muzzle blast noise out of those vents was significant.



Many people had guns with them and they taught others the value of hearing protection. How times have changed! Very few of the old timers in the 60's used hearing protection or glasses and some even made fun of those who did.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 3, 2016)

I believe I see more autos on sporting clays courses than o/u. Trap and skeet seem to be the opposite.


----------

